# Mini plant?



## X MagicMushroom (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently saw a picture of a marijuana pmant in a little plastic cup that was a little over 5 inches with bud on it. Ive erd thst you just have to limit the apace for roots to grow but If anyone knows anythkng abiut growing a small plant pleasr let me know.


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 11, 2009)

X MagicMushroom said:


> I recently saw a picture of a marijuana pmant in a little plastic cup that was a little over 5 inches with bud on it. Ive erd thst you just have to limit the apace for roots to grow but If anyone knows anythkng abiut growing a small plant pleasr let me know.


Click the link in my sig all the info u need is there


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 11, 2009)

You can get a 12 inch plant that yields 1 oz of bud from a strain called lowrider... you can get blueberry lowrider, orange kush lowrider, or nearly any other strain you like as a lowrider plant


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 12, 2009)

where would you find lowrider seeds? or do they come as clones?


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 13, 2009)

judahbotwin said:


> where would you find lowrider seeds? or do they come as clones?


Nearly every seedbank online has them stocked.. google lowryder seeds


----------



## DubRules (Mar 13, 2009)

you guys are describing something different than the question he asked. lowryder is a ruderalis (autoflowering) strain whos full cycle is roughly 60 days. this means that the plant has very little veg time and therefore stays short. what magicmushroom is describing is a bonsai marijuana plant. by constantly limiting the root growth, you can have a fully grown, mature plant that is as small as you want. research the art of bonsai and youll see what i mean.


----------



## X MagicMushroom (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help dubsrules


----------



## onefriedsoul (Mar 13, 2009)

anyways i just bought that lowryder strain, what kind of size pot for the roots does it need? can i grow in in a cut up milk carton?


----------



## llLOU (Mar 13, 2009)

X MagicMushroom said:


> I recently saw a picture of a marijuana pmant in a little plastic cup that was a little over 5 inches with bud on it. Ive erd thst you just have to limit the apace for roots to grow but If anyone knows anythkng abiut growing a small plant pleasr let me know.


 Jeezus christ man learn how to spell.....
But , now that you mention it, I took a clone straight into 12/12 and it made a cool little 5 inch cola. Got it drying now.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 13, 2009)

do'nut haty b cuss I kan knob spill....lmao


----------

